# Best color wheel combo for White car...............



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

Looking for a little help. I need some thought on wheel combo for white car, i was thinking of going back with my same combo.


----------



## Volkswageneer1990 (Dec 19, 2009)

Black, tan, classic gold, and bright blue.


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

some help please. i want to have them painted this weekend


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Anthricite (metallic dark grey) looks good.


----------



## engineman98 (May 31, 2008)

Gold centers with silver lip, or just plain silver.


----------



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

It all depends on the wheel and car its going on. I tend to lean towards bronze, gold, black and even white. 


Erik


----------



## vdubinzhouse (Jan 14, 2008)

paint em the same as your accents , i seen a white mk3 with red accents and red center bbs with polished lips and look ****ing dope!!


----------

